# cutting contiboard.



## sparky (Dec 20, 2006)

In preperation for building my vivs, i need to get the tools but whice would you say is ideal for cutting contiboard:
Table Saw
Jigsaw
Circular saw
Mitre Saw

Im thinking maybe the table saw?

Thanks.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

sparky said:


> In preperation for building my vivs, i need to get the tools but whice would you say is ideal for cutting contiboard:
> Table Saw
> Jigsaw
> Circular saw
> ...


If ya get at B&Q get them to do it 

or the one I always hear on DIY shows is marking the cut and with a stanley knife (or equivelent) score on the cutting line to pre cut the plastic covering to the chipboard

A Jigsaw should be good with a repective blade


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I use a jigsaw with a downward cutting blade ("worktop" blade I think some people call them) - never quite get a perfectly straight line with a jigsaw, but with these blades you at least have the neat edge visible while you're cutting. Could clamp a length of wood on to act as a guide - that'd help but I'm not that fussy/too lazy.

I'd have thought a table saw would be ideal with the appropriate blade, but i wouldn't fancy trying to cut an 8' length of conti on one on my own :hmm:

I get Homebase to cut the main bits, then i just have to cut the pinths down and trim a few bits.


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

like everyone said get B&Q/Homebase to do the hard work for you! makes life a lot easier....don't cut with a handsaw! you get a good cut but boy does it kill your arm!!:lol2: 

table saw would do a wicked job although a circular saw takes up less space and gives you a handy laser line to follow...


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Deffo the table saw.

You could use the mitre saw for trimming the plinths off, but you won't beat a table saw for clean cuts.

Jigsaws are the most convenient to use but give rough cuts which you will have to plane down to get a smooth edge. If you get a fine blade which cuts down as said and cut with the visible side up you should be okay, but will need a guide to get a good straight cut.

I'd just get it pre-cut. Much easier and no chance of a costly mistake either.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

If you cut it yourself you will not get a perfectly straight edge.. Its bloody impossible :bash:.

As said get B&Q/Homebase to do it. Perfect edges that way. Otherwise I'd use a normal saw but clamp a section of wood across the cutting line and take your time... I found that to be best.

Also make sure you have a steady place to cut on! Does wonder that


----------



## repoman (Jan 16, 2007)

as a failsafe they also do a edge trim that is slighty wider say 17-18mm to the conti being 15mm which is great because it hides the rough edges and lets face it,it aint perfect when they cut it although atleast it is straight,

only thing is when i got mine they had the adhesive on edge beside the contiboard but the edge trim was in a totaly different spot so look about in store and its a great bonus feature for the cosmetics,also hides the edges of the glass if it aint 100% square


----------

